# want to start a new band in British Columbia



## Macank (Mar 19, 2006)

Hey im 15 years old and i been playing guitar for 2 years, i want to start a new band, or join a band that needs a guitarist of any kind. I live in Surrey BC if u live in the lower mainland i can get a ride to have a band practice and such
if your interested please reply


----------

